

9 incredible photos of our universe - purespaceships
http://www.bt-images.net/incredible-universe/

======
Fando
Astronomy is so amazing. It is jaw dropping, humbling and inspiring. From the
article, I love Stephan’s Quintet of galaxies the most.

